# EGGsacklyUnbelievable!



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Tonight I was typing at the computer when Bitte’ flew down to check out what I was doing. He pestered me here, and pestered me there. Pecked at the keys, the screens, my fingers, and then settled into my hand crooning and trilling to me. As I poked at the keys with one hand, he was acting rather odd, shaking and trembling. I grew more and more concerned. Perhaps he had eaten something (I was at a friend’s house) Perhaps the diaper wasn’t on right, perhaps he had something happen I wasn’t aware of!
He trembled harder in spasms and appeared to be breathing hard and drooling (did pigeons drool?). I hurriedly removed his diaper and walked him to his travel bed, where the food and water was –intending to offer him a drink. As I laid him down, something hot and wet dropped into my hand,( yeah I though it was that too, but NO !!) He had laid a hot wet egg in my hand!!! Nothing like this has ever happened to me before!!! 
Betti is a GIRL a GIRL!! All this time I had wanted him to be a girl, but he had acted like a boy, mating things –strutting around, fighting Mr. Hooters!! She’s a girl !! I have a girl I tell you! We have an EGG!! The girl I always wanted, by golly I better sew her a PGWear in something pink!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations on your girl and the egg.
What a surprise.
Yep, I think she would love a pink PGwear 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Congratulations....it's a girl....a hen in this case.  *

There is nothing like an egg to end the gender question.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Or basic black "Every girl should have a basic black dress". 

Congratulations?!​


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

How sweet! Congrats!
...gingham & cherries prints are nice for a girl as well


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Congratulations! Isn't terrific when you your first egg? I am so happy for you. Even better yet that she felt so safe to lay it in your hand now that is love. 

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



I hurriedly removed his diaper

Click to expand...

*Good thing, I wonder if the diaper made it harder for him to lay an egg.LOL!


----------



## Jazicat (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations!! You're a father!  (a fother? a mather? hehe)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*BONI IS A MOM!!! BONI IS A MOM!!*

I think this is a FIRST on the site...a HEN laying an egg in one's hand???? 

WOW! What a wonderful experience!! 

*CONGRATULATIONS!!*

So, are you going to let the egg(s?) hatch???? 

UPDATES, please

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Wow! What an experience and what a surprise. Congratulations!!!!Better set up the nest for there may be egg #2 in about 48 hours. What a delight and I'm so happy for you.

Margarret


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Great news!! Glad to hear it, it is truly amazing that she laid it in your hand!
Does she have a mate it would be brill to watch her birng up a chick!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Bitte' has no mate, she is a house raised member of our family. She laid a second egg in her day pen, while I was away, and has not gave either a second thought. They were the first eggs of her life, I think she thinks I am her mate... ummm maybe she pesters me so much because she wants me to build her a nest....I would have liked her to hook up with Mr.Hooters but he is being herded around by Fanny! ( And he thinks I am his mate! ) It is a pigeon triangle soap opera here for sure!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

You must be happy that you were able to remove the diaper otherwise the egg would have broken inside her. 

She must really love you. Congrats


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

If you give her shredded paper in a pile by her nest, she may use it to - ah - "paper" her nest!  

Did you give her dummy eggs? Is she sitting on anything at this point?? 

Are you SURE those eggs are not fertile????

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks (back in daddy mode!)


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jun 19, 2007)

Congratulations! An egg in the hand beats any other wet, hot package I can think of right off the bat! 

May I ask where you got the PGWear? I've seen this on www.duckdiapers.com ...never for pigeons, though. Or maybe I wasn't looking for pigeon gear back then and just missed it. 

~Aminah


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Boni makes them and she's promised . . . . . Everyone here with house pigeons is anxiously awaiting the opportunity to have her wares (wears?  )


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AneesasMuse said:


> Congratulations! An egg in the hand beats any other wet, hot package I can think of right off the bat!
> 
> May I ask where you got the PGWear? I've seen this on www.duckdiapers.com ...never for pigeons, though. Or maybe I wasn't looking for pigeon gear back then and just missed it.
> 
> ~Aminah


Boni's PGWear (diapers for pijies) are just great. Just PM her for details.  

Shi 
& Squeaks (who prefers naked, but has to wear "clothes" sometimes!)


----------

